# Po725/po335



## Clorox (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a nissan altima 4cylinder with 44,000 miles on it. I have a po725 engine code for a crankshaft sensor i believe. Also the po335 which is also for the cranshaft electrical system. I believe its wiring because that car has been hit hard right where the crank pulley is. Where is the crankshaft position sensor located on the car? Havent had alot of itme to look at it because shes still driving fine some how?....its a nissan thats y is what i think lol.. any advice guys thanks.


----------

